# Our Precious Daley



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing about your precious boy Daley. I hope you find comfort in knowing that we are here and that we are compassionate beyond words to all those glorious goldens who have gone before and are waiting for us at the bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss - Daley sounds like an amazing dog.

Run softly at the bridge, sweet Daley


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.Many people on this forum are here who have been in this situation who will always offer many words of comfort & wisdom. Very fast illness..your action was wise..you had Daley's best interest in the forefront.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Daley.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daley. RIP sweet guy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. I am so very sorry at your loss of Daley. It is so hard to watch our beloved pups suffer at all and that decision feels like the hardest we'll ever make.
There are so many here who have been there.

Godspeed Dear Daley.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss - It's heartbreaking. 

I love how they watch their kids. I swear, Sophie can count and turns around and checks on all of us while we are out hiking and waits until she gets a visual on everyone before proceeding. What wonderful and warm memories you have.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Daley sounds like an amazing boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about your precious Daley. They bring so much joy and love into our lives, that when the time comes to let them go, it truly is the hardest decision to make.
I will keep Daley and your family in my prayers.

June


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Sending strength to you and your family.


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so very sorry to read your story. I know exactly how you are feeling, as I lost my 2-1/2-year-old Jackson two weeks ago yesterday in a freak situation. Total devastation is all I'm still feeling. You have definitely come to the right place for comfort. You might also want to check out petloss.com. There are lots of wonderful people there too. I know my Jackson has welcomed a new friend, Daley, at the bridge. You are in my prayers. Sending you a "Hug." Diane


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I sure know about goldens and their boys. I am so very sorry for your loss of Daley.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry you lost Daley so suddenly. You have found a place where so many of us have experienced and completely understand the loss you are feeling. I hope you will come back and share more stories of you wonderful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missin*

MissinourDaley

I am so very sorry about your Daley-you did the best, kindest and most loving thing for him.

Daley is playing with my Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge now.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard - sleep soft at the bridge sweet Daley.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to about the loss of your precious Daley. Your story about how he watched over your family was beautiful. You showed tremendous compassion in your decision and it is never easy. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

As others have said before me. The loss is so hard to take. But, you know you did the right thing. He is happy and pain free right now waiting for you at the Bridge. I am sure he is playing hard and having fun... But, I am also sure that his ears are perked up in that beautiful "Golden look", waiting for you. We have all been through the pain and we all have a wonderful friend waiting for us to take them across that Bridge. Prayers to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Daley, but by letting your boy go peacefully to the bridge you have shown him how much you love him because you would not want him to suffer, in doing so you have ended his pain but yours has just begun.

I know that Daley will now be playing and running free again and will continue to watch over you all.

Sleep softly Daley


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that your sweet boy Daley has gone on ahead to Rainbow Bridge. Below is a link that has helped me and my family at times such as this, I hope you and yours can also find some comfort in it.

THE STAR


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daley*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daley. 
You did the most loving things for him and set him free.
We lost our Snobear very suddenly, too, and now he and Daley can play together at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the sudden loss of Daley play hard at the bridge sweet boy


----------

